# Terminal et "cd" (change directory)



## guyguy333 (24 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Lorsque j'utilise le terminal et que je change de répertoire avec la commande "cd", je change bien de dossier mais ca ne me l'affiche pas comme sur linux, il est toujours écrit :





> -bash-3.2$


Comment faire pour afficher le dossier ? Merci


----------



## ntx (24 Juillet 2010)

Tu vois il y a écrit "bash". Si par exemple tu essaies en csh, comme par miracle le chemin s'affiche. :rateau:

"Sous linux" cela ne veut rien dire, il existe plein de shells Unix différents (sh, bash, csh, zsh, ...) et chacun à ses petites particularités.
Il est aussi possible de définir le prompt dans le fichier de configuration qui est associé au shell que tu utilises : .bashrc, .tcshrc, ...


----------



## tatouille (25 Juillet 2010)

guyguy333 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Lorsque j'utilise le terminal et que je change de répertoire avec la commande "cd", je change bien de dossier mais ca ne me l'affiche pas comme sur linux, il est toujours écrit :
> Comment faire pour afficher le dossier ? Merci



echo $PWD, nanar, et sous ma GNU/Linux il n'y pas de chemin non plus, juste que tu as une distro assistée genre ubuntu, configure ton shell, il y a des millions de gens sur cette planete qui y arrivent tout seul.


----------

